# You cant read em all... Can you?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Ive read primarily 40k fiction for the last 3-4 years now. I used to smash a book a week, easily. Sometimes 2. Then life happened. Wife, 2 kids, demanding full time career. Now i struggle to get a book read a month! BL keeps PUMPING out the books, more so than ever now. I honestly, at one point in my early reading thinking i could 'probably' read them all. Now i know thats just not the case. The 40k books i havent read are starting to pile up. Heresy books always take priority over whatever im reading at the time so stuff just keeps getting further and further pushed back. I think i just have to call it quits and pick a couple of sub-generes within 40k and stick to that. 

Anyone else felt this? They just cant keep up the reading with the shear volume the BL pump out nowdays?

I'll just stick to Heresy, Abnett Inquisition novels, and anything ADB writes about the Night Lords. The rest... well I just dont have the time!


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Recently the amount of books they bring out is just staggering. Horus Heresy alone gets a book each month now, not counting the limited editions. Then there's the SM battles, the Path of the series and dozens of other books.
And then we're only looking at the 40k part of BL.

You could read them all, but I guess you got better things to do than lock yourself in a room with a pile of books.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Don't get me wrong. The 'path of' books is a sub series I'd love to read. But where do I find time for that? *groan


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Sacrifice Brother, for me the choice is sleep, or read an extra chapter?
Study, or just finish that audio book first?

Be careful with what you sacrifice though!


----------



## Aurelian (Jul 28, 2011)

I have 6-10 books sitting there waiting to be read.

Just try and chip away at them over time :biggrin:


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've got close to 80+ books waiting on me to read them with about 80 read in the 2 years I've been reading BL books. I've a 15 year old son, a job that has me working roughly 50 hours a week an I'm an avid WH40K/WHFB Player/Painter. But I've time not only now to read my books, but also in the future. I'll get myself caught up. It'll take years to do, but it'll happen.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I basically only buy Heresy books and books I find in used bookstores. A few exceptions, but by and large it serves me well in terms of quantity of BL books I bring in, even if I often can't find books that I dearly want.


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

So far, I've read every 40k/heresy novel published in paperback with the exception of the following: Salvation's Reach, Path of the Warrior, Path of the Seer, Path of the Outcast. Those are in the 'to read' pile.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I used to read every 40k book published, but over recent years I have filtered it down somewhat. The Space Marine Battles books are gone off my Must Read list because most are shit. I've no real interest in the Eldar books, so I may or may not get around to reading them, but not bothered either way. So that leaves the Heresy books and everything else, on top of other non BL novels. Still steaming through 1 a week.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Uh yeah I can. Easily. I read other stuff but I read at a good pace, can usually finish a BL novel in anywhere from 24 hours if it's really really good like _Void Stalker_ to four-five days. And since I get a lot of free time at University I read while waiting for my lectures and lab sessions. And the hour long bus ride there and the hour long bus ride back I can get some reading done, though not as much. And I have plenty of time at home to read.

So it's not hard or even a challenge for me to read all the material that BL puts out.


LotN


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Struggling to see why anyone would wish to read everything Black Library publishes. The skill with which their novels are composed with, not to mention the innovation and context of the novels varies wildly.

I usually stick to ''big brands'' be it Abnett or the Horus Heresy series. Or, something that appeals to me on a more personal level - like (quality) Fantasy stuff.

Back when I was 16 then sure, I'd try and get everything they published, but I think your tastes just mature. Same applies for fiction in general, whether it's books, comics, film etc.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Still managing to keep up, have almost EVERY BL release. Sure not all books are top notch, but ocassionally you find some real quality reads and I always enjoy knocking off the new ebooks on release day. Sure helps being a speed reader, 100+ pages an hour. Been enjoying that gift since I was a little kid, trawling through the libraries.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I've had to slow down as well, but it helps that I have friends that also read BL books. I don't pick up everything (never did). 

I've stuck with the Salamanders, SoB, and Ciaphas Cain series and the odd book here and there that catches my attention. Another friend of mine picks up Grey Knights, Inquisition, and Blood Angels. Still another picks up the Ultramarines, Tanith, and other IG-related books. And two of us raid Salvation Armies, Goodwills, and other thrift shops (sadly, there are no second-hand books stores left on the island).

I count on my friends to let me know if a book is worth reading (I trust their judgment for the most part) and we lend each other books rather frequently. 

We've all come across books that we don't like, two of us won't read Chaos period. And with the exception of me, no one reads xenos-centric books (I'll look for Orks).


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Heresy novels always take priority for me (not the limited editions ones I hasten to add) but I take much longer with many of the others as well now. Currently reading Kal Jerico which has taken me a couple of months to get to the third book.

Completely missed The Path of, are they any good?

I see the first one is no longer available.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Paceyjg said:


> Heresy novels always take priority for me (not the limited editions ones I hasten to add) but I take much longer with many of the others as well now. Currently reading Kal Jerico which has taken me a couple of months to get to the third book.
> 
> Completely missed The Path of, are they any good?
> 
> I see the first one is no longer available.


The craftworld eldar Path books are decent reads. Just know that the 3 books are retellings of the same plot from the perspective of each of the 3 main characters and how they personally evolve. Getting into the lives of an eldar striking scorpion, warlock and pathfinder/outcast. Though the true conclusion to the final battle showcased in book 1 and 2 only reaches its climax by book 3.

The dark eldar also have a path series, starting with Path of the Renegade, soon followed by the upcomming Path of the Incubus. Which is more traditional writting, the second picking up where the first left off etc. And I must say I found Path of the Renegade a superior read compared to the craftworld eldar path books. Just so much more interesting to read about the Druchii.

Also Path of the Warrior is still available as ebook from Black Library.


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> Ive read primarily 40k fiction for the last 3-4 years now. I used to smash a book a week, easily. Sometimes 2. Then life happened. Wife, 2 kids, demanding full time career. Now i struggle to get a book read a month!


I am in an almost identical position. So I just have to be more selective in what I buy/read. Anything Abnett or ADB. Some McNeil. All HH.

Like you say, there simply isn't the time anymore!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

bobss said:


> Struggling to see why anyone would wish to read everything Black Library publishes. The skill with which their novels are composed with, not to mention the innovation and context of the novels varies wildly.


100 times this. If you want to read all of Black Library, you have to read all of Gaunt's Ghosts and then all of Dawn of War, and the juxtaposition of Abnett and Goto is likely to kill you.

Midnight


----------



## Dean2112 (Sep 4, 2012)

I too am struggling to keep up with Black Library turnover, life and other books are geting in the way.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> 100 times this. If you want to read all of Black Library, you have to read all of Gaunt's Ghosts and then all of Dawn of War, and the juxtaposition of Abnett and Goto is likely to kill you.
> 
> Midnight


Or Ben "Hey, I've got spider legs!" Counter.....
*shudder*


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Never intent to read all of them, there are just too many and novels go too much from great to simply bad.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Brother Lucian said:


> The craftworld eldar Path books are decent reads. Just know that the 3 books are retellings of the same plot from the perspective of each of the 3 main characters and how they personally evolve. Getting into the lives of an eldar striking scorpion, warlock and pathfinder/outcast. Though the true conclusion to the final battle showcased in book 1 and 2 only reaches its climax by book 3.
> 
> The dark eldar also have a path series, starting with Path of the Renegade, soon followed by the upcomming Path of the Incubus. Which is more traditional writting, the second picking up where the first left off etc. And I must say I found Path of the Renegade a superior read compared to the craftworld eldar path books. Just so much more interesting to read about the Druchii.
> 
> Also Path of the Warrior is still available as ebook from Black Library.


Just finished Path of the Renegade and really enjoyed it! Thanks for the recommendation.

Hmmm wondering whether or not to get the Craftworld Eldar books as well.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Paceyjg said:


> Just finished Path of the Renegade and really enjoyed it! Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> Hmmm wondering whether or not to get the Craftworld Eldar books as well.


I am -QUITE- looking forward to Path of the Incubus in a months time.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

You can read them all, but not as fast as BL pump them out, which is quite excessive if you are attempting to read ALL 40k and ALL warhammer books. 

I used to read the Dragonlance books and my collection reached over 100 books over the years before the quality of the books dropped off enough that I didn't bother anymore. Mind you, I can read a book in a day no problem.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I buy a book and read it inmediatly most warhammer/40K books are not that big, they are mostly around 500 Pages on average so that helps a lot.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Stephen74 said:


> Mind you, I can read a book in a day no problem.


Me too... When I was at university. Then I started my career, got married and had two kids. Now it's blown out to 3 weeks per book. Life hey?


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

I used to read at least a book a week back in university. Now, job + wife + kid...sigh. 

I'm down to only the HH and stuff by ADB... The last non-HH book I read was the Emperor's Gift. I've decided to go back to my pile of non-BL books. I'm currently reading A Memory of Light. It almost feels like a SM Battles book...non-stop battles.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Brother Subtle said:


> Me too... When I was at university. Then I started my career, got married and had two kids. Now it's blown out to 3 weeks per book. Life hey?


I remember reading the Shannara books at Uni...

Then same as you, wife, kids about three weeks for a book, although HH tend to get read in about a week.


----------



## Brother Solix (Jan 19, 2013)

I know what you mean. I also primarily focus on horus books and now they have those hardbacks that look so sweet. Luckily I've only gotten to fallen angels. Will be collecting the hardback. However, I have a dilemma. I bought the thousand sons paperback but I also picked up the scripts, betrayer, and angel exterminatus hardbacks. So I'm going to read thousand sons and the scripts but then I don't want to skip all the way to angel exterm. At the same time, I don't want to buy the horus heresy series in paperback anymore. However, I've been waiting to read Nemesis for awhile. Oh black library how you torture me.


----------



## Shepherd492 (May 1, 2012)

When I first got into this I thought I could. Sure, I looked through the list of books and it was huge and daunting, but I've been making lots of headway doing the same thing for Star Wars, so why not Warhammer? 

I was stunned when I saw that BL has released two or three books in the same day. I just didn't know how to process that information, and that was pretty much when I said "Yep, not reading all of them." Throw in the fact that most of the books are fairly similar to one another, and the increasingly unsavory business practices (which admittedly haven't cost me much as I've bought all but a small, small handful of things used through third party sources, but it's the thought that counts) and I don't have a lot of motivation to go through all of them. Still trying to do about three a month, but at that rate BL will still be publishing them faster than I can read them.


----------

